# Front End PPF Cost?



## gtr0515 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi anybody know what the cost for a front end PPF would be?

Thinking front bumper/bonnet/wings


----------



## Big Stewy (May 1, 2008)

Have a look at

http://www.litchfieldmotors.com/paint-protection-spray

Or

About Xpel | PW Pro


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Big Stewy said:


> Have a look at
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed - full car of Iain’s PPS is awesome and finish is fantastic. 

Yet to see how it holds up to a serious stone incident but always found PPF always got hit right at the edges and never actually stopped much. It protected main bonnet and panels but this PPS seems a significant step forward. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Stewy (May 1, 2008)

Had my car fully wrapped in the PPF at PWPRO and as yet its been great :squintdan


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Big Stewy said:


> Had my car fully wrapped in the PPF at PWPRO and as yet its been great :squintdan



Not saying the Spec V wasn’t a great job by Paul - quite the opposite - but the weakness (nothing to do with him) is PPF doesn’t cover the edges of the panels which is where the stones chip.

We shall see how the PPS pans out but so far just being able to wash it with a Brillo pad is good enough haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Stewy (May 1, 2008)

Agreed Rog, Sod’s law that when a stone hits the car it’ll be on the leading edges


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Some PPF jobs will wrap around the panels similar to a vinyl wrap - that will prevent chipping on the edges to an extent.

You’re looking anywhere between £1-1.5k I’d say. Go for the Xpel self healing PPF.

I got a custom piece cut to go in front of the rear wheel arch where the car is prone to rashing - yes you can see the lines but it’s there to do a job and common on high performance cars.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

http://www.litchfieldmotors.com/paint-protection-spray

wow a spray version now thats interesting, expensive thi and wonder how real world it compares to the film ppf?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Chronos said:


> http://www.litchfieldmotors.com/paint-protection-spray
> 
> wow a spray version now thats interesting, expensive thi and wonder how real world it compares to the film ppf?



PPS is apparently significantly thicker than film and appears to be working ok at the moment! I had a stone but the Carbon the other day but it’s hard to see if the chip went through the PPS and damaged the Carbon underneath without taking it off though! Might get hairdryer out and warm it up and see what happens.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonkkl (Jul 19, 2016)

I got a full wrap + ceramic coating on alloys from Topaz costing £5400 all in. I think for what you are looking at it will cost around £1.5k from them but they are very good and use their own self healing ppf 

And yes ppf is much thicker they a wrap the other difference is if you wrap a car they need to take the car apart wrap it then put it back together. With ppf they do not take the car apart.


----------



## gtr0515 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi all 
I thought that with PPF the wrapped right up until the edge of the panel as for example the front wings seem to get chipped from road crap?

Anyone noticed this on the lip of their front wings?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

ROG350Z said:


> Not saying the Spec V wasn***8217;t a great job by Paul - quite the opposite - but the weakness (nothing to do with him) is PPF doesn***8217;t cover the edges of the panels which is where the stones chip.
> 
> We shall see how the PPS pans out but so far just being able to wash it with a Brillo pad is good enough haha.
> 
> ...


My PPF is wrapped around any panel its applied to so cant figure out why anyone would not do this.
Ngenco which is the only sparay on product I know of is IMO crap, ive seen one car with it applied and removed and it stopped no damage from decent size stones, its also designed to be sacrificial as in it gets damaged and removed and reapplied, Expel has a 10 year warranty and is self healing and is I believe the same price as the spray on stuff.

Ive just seen £2400 for front end !!!! WTF thats crazy money, pretty sure I can get Expel done for half that with 10 year warranty wrapped around the edges and the guys I use are top notch, they will rather lose money and take off any non perfect film and replace than send out non perfect work, I think a Lambo is around £500 for the whole car.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

We shall see - Litchfield do Ngenco twice as thick (and 40% thicker than PPF) and I am very happy with disposable to be honest and PPF once it gets hit is ruined.

From my quotes it’s about £4K for full car in PPF and similar to Ngenco for front end so cost is identical between film and Spray from what I could see (Lambo for £500 seems cheap?) 

Few of us are running the PPS from Litcho now so we shall see how it works in real life - certainly the OEM finish and satin/Gloss Carbon mix on Nismo looks like factory (better actually) and means all the Carbon detail etc is done fully which you could never do with film.

Iain has said he tested on one of his cars and peeled off after a long run on Runway with stones and dust etc at very high speeds and damage underneath was none existent. 

Who knows! Let’s give it a few months and runs out and we can report back! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

ROG350Z said:


> We shall see - Litchfield do Ngenco twice as thick (and 40% thicker than PPF) and I am very happy with disposable to be honest and PPF once it gets hit is ruined.
> 
> From my quotes it’s about £4K for full car in PPF and similar to Ngenco for front end so cost is identical between film and Spray from what I could see (Lambo for £500 seems cheap?)
> 
> ...


OK just to compare, I can get a full GTR done in Expel with 10 year warranty for £3350 and a complete front end inc lights and mirrors for £1300.


----------



## gtr0515 (Dec 2, 2016)

Which company are the above prices from?


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Some older prices here from PWPro, probably give Paul a ring to get newer ones.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Tin said:


> Some older prices here from PWPro, probably give Paul a ring to get newer ones.



So costs are about identical for front end and full car (give or take from quoted retail). Let’s see how they hold up. 

I believe the way Iain is doing the PPS it is significantly thicker than Film as you can build it up in layers. Let’s see how they both hold up.

For my personal situation there is no way on earth you could PPF a Nismo front end with all the complexity with the finish of PPS. Irrespective of if you could make it work in the first place.

I shall keep you posted on if it works in practise - I have a chip on carbon already from a stone so shall take a hair dryer to it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

I had XPEL self healing stuff fitted by Paul at PW Pro, great stuff and top bloke/business!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

gtr0515 said:


> Which company are the above prices from?


The one who does all my work! Im hardliy going to put a company name offering cash deals on a public forum. PM me if you want to go see them, they are in West Sussex.


----------

